# ""  18

## P0rn0

*1.  * 
,  , ,     .  .   ,     ,       .          ,        .             ... *
2.  * 
 ,      ,   ,       .       .   ,    ,     ,    .     ,  ...      ,    ,  .   . , ,                    :       .  *3.  -     * 
          .  .   ,    .        .  *4.  * 
     .            .    , ,               . , ,  ,    ,  , ,  ...        .    ,     .   .  *5. ,  * 
       ,       .             ,        . , -          . -       ,      . -     . ,      ,      ,         .    ,   ,  .  *6.* 
 ,  , ,      .      .  *7. * 
  ,      . ,     ,      .      ...
             .     .        -   .      .           . ,     (,   )     ,       ,    .        ,          .  *8.* 
  , , , , , ,      .     (   ,      ,      )  .  -         ,       ,        .

----------


## P0rn0

*9.  * 
 165    :      ,   :
-   15
-      144
-    6  *10.  * 
      .         : )  , )    , ,     )        ,   .          ,     . (      .      ,     .) ,         . ,   ,       . *
11.   * 
  ,    .   ,        (    )      ,        .    ,     . ,  ,    ,      .  *12. * 
      .         ,       ,      .                 ,    .     !          .     ,       -. (       !)      ,     ,     .     ,    .  *13.  * 
      ,    .                    .              .        .   :        ! (          ,          ). *
14.     * 
           .        .  *15.    * 
   .    ,     .    ,      .            ,    .   ,   ,   . ,        ,          .     ,    -        .      .  *16.* 
 ,  ,    ,                ,  ,   .  ,      : ( , ,    ?   ,    .    !  :     .  ,   ,            .  , !!!              no    . *
17.   * 
  2    ,   !    .         ...  *18.  * 
 ,        ?    ,   ?  .   ,   -:        ,  .             .

----------


## laithemmer

, !   

> ...  ,    ,     ,    .     ,  ...

    -    

> ,      ,      ,         .    ,   ,  .

   .   .....   ..  

> *15.    * 
>    .    ,     ....

  , , ..- " !!"   

> 17.    [/B]

      ...  ))))    

> -         ,       ,        .

          -  ""..         !

----------

*15.    * 
   .    ,     .       ..   - .    ...       ..      )  *16.*  ))))))))))))))))))))))
 ,   - )))))))))

----------


## Dracon

:  
-  :   - ,        ;  
-   :      ;  
-  :          ;  
-  :         ;  
-    :      ;  
-  :  ,   ,       ; ...  
-   : ,   ;  
-  :     ;  
-  :   ,  ,    ;  
-  :      ;  
-  -:  ,     ;  
-  :     ,     -  ,     !  
-   :   ,       ;  
-  :   ,          ;  
-  :     ,       (,  , );  
-  :    -  ,   ;  
-  :   ,    ;  
-  :     ,   ;  
-  :    ,        ;  
-  :    ,     ;  
-  :      ,  - ;  
-  :      ,          ;  
-  :      ,      ;  
-  :  -  -  -  -  - ;  
-  :      ;  
-  :   15 ;  
-  : ,   ,      ;  
-  :    ,  ;  
-  :    ,   ;  
-  :   ,   ;  
-  :   ,      ;  
-  :  , , :     ,    ;  
-  :   ,  ,    ;  
-    :     ;  
-  :   ,      ;  
 -  -:  ,  .

----------


## arizel

> 11.

  -     "    "

----------


## Dracon

> [...........  *
> 11.   * 
> ................................................

   .................))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))

----------

